# JL stealthbox w6 13.5"



## doe boy (Jan 18, 2010)

Has anybody heard one of these?

Ford Mustang Stealthbox by JL Audio

How would this 13.5" w6 in a sealed box compare to what I have in my other vehicle (Explorer)- a JL w7 10" in their ported HO box. My 10 is powered by a 500/1 and the stealthbox system will run a 900/5.

Another option would be to go with a custom ported box with one new 10" w7. What would likely work best in a mustang trunk?

Opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------

